# 2 German Shepherd dogs - (Northbridge, MA)



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

This is from Craigs List:
http://worcester.craigslist.org/pet/835966607.html 
2 German Shepherd dogs - (Northbridge)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-09-10, 9:25PM EDT



1 female German Shepherd...Shelby, she is 5 yrs old. 
1 male German Shepherd....Sampson, he is 2 yrs old. 

both very loveable. great family dogs. must go to good home. 

moving from house to apartment and can't take them









$5. rehoming fee 

call 508-320-1851 if interested 

This is getting very common here in Massachusetts.
Not many insurance companies will cover GSDs, etc. Dangerous breed








I feel really bad about this issue. DaKota had to spend the night 
at my work this week. She had to be hidden from an insurance adjuster, because of the bad dog thing.







I had a really bad night not getting my "it's time for bed" & Kisses.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Also that many people in New England are losing their homes bancruptcy and the like,......
Very very sad.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

_I feel really bad about this issue. DaKota had to spend the night 
at my work this week. She had to be hidden from an insurance adjuster, because of the bad dog thing. _

Yvette, a little off topic, but I have a new insurance company that covers GSDs in MA. Let me know if you'd like the information.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

it is ridiculous 
there are no bad dogs only bad owners 
poor things


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I totally agree Dawn. It upsets me that a well trained family companion gets dumped on too.







My nieghbor had to find a home
for his PitBull because of this. They had this dog since it was 6 weeks & professionally trained as a family pet & did everything with him. He was the sweetest dog! I know he was well loved by his family too. He was groomed by us atleast once a month & the kids always came with him.
He also had no doggie enemies & liked all other dogs.
Donna, I am still trying to talk my Boy Friend into changing insurances. He bought this house for me & my daughters & DaKota.
He is very hard to convince that he is allowed to change insurance
companies.
I have noticed in the past few years that alot of our clients have to rehome thier beloved pets because of this reason.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

It is all crap!!!
It breaks my heart!!!
Good luck with the insurance and tell your BF to bad


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Just to reassure all. The dogs that I posted are not mine.
My baby is safe with me.


----------



## flowergirl348 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi,
I seen your post beause I have been going crazy looking for ins. co. If I don't find coverage this weekend my german sheperd of 8 yrs has to go. My Mom/Landlord was informed Wed if we owned dogs on the list then they would not insure our home of 40 yrs and drop her policy. Everything I've read has said that no ins. in MA will cover. I have no leads and am actualy calling shelter. No one will take him, he has a thyroid cond. and I give him his med every night. It's cheap but who wants an 8 yr old dog with pre existing medical cond? I'm devistated, more for my son who's 10 with Aspergers. This was my gift to him when he turned 4 because he had no brothers or sisters and I knew they would grow up together and be best friends. I don't know how to tell him. This yr he has been having panic attacks about his dog getting out of our gated yard and goes crying and looking for him. I guess because my grandmother lived with us until he turned 8. This Sept will be 2 yrs since she passed away at home. I just don't know how to tell him that Victor has to go. I know this is to much information but your post has giving me some hope but I am scared to get my hopes up.
If you have any leads for insuranse or options, PLEASE, let me know as soon as you can.
Laurie


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Liberty Mutual covers GSDs. I changed to them for home owners in March.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I had this same problem too... I use Farm Family... they ban no breeds.... here is the link. I'm surprised about Liberty Mutual... I'm pretty certain they wouldn't take me.

http://www.farmfamily.com/

Keep in mind if you don't find an agent close to you... it doesn't matter... my agent is 30 minutes away.

Good Luck and let us know how it works out!

Tanja


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Tanya,
My Liberty Mutual agent is in Auburn, MA- the other side of the state from me. I was honest and told them I was dropping the insurance company I had because they had "grandfathered" in my previous dog who died and I didn't like being told I couldn't have a GSD. The agent I have is into GSDs and he understands. 
Here is his info with his blessings.

Alfred Ricca 
Auburn, MA 

1-508-755-6050 x52481 (Direct)
1-800-852-8107 (Toll-Free)
1-508-421-6581 (Fax)
Email this Agent


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks Kim... that's good to know. I went thru a heck of time and had to use the Mass Fair Plan for a few years - paying $1000 a year when my insurance should have been $600. 

It is very unfair... but glad there are a couple of companies in MA.

Tanja


----------

